# good internet real estate



## I_don't_know (Sep 28, 2012)

If a person is looking for land in a large area more often than not a local RE agent will not cover enough territory. I have been to Zillo, but what other wide range real estate co work over the internet?


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

Realtor.com will get you shared listings in an area.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If you are working with an Agent, they can pull listings all over the world. I am a bit confused what you mean by not covering enough territory, as it is so easy to do using the technology we currently have.

A good motivated Agent will even go a step further. No properties meeting the criteria? An Agent often can get listings of properties matching.

I should add Are you referring to an Agent who will travel? Plenty do who specialize in undeveloped property.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Zillow and Landsofamerica.com are the best ones I think. Sometimes United Country if they cover the state you are looking.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I found a really interesting site yesterday for searching for places in an area.. 

www.Hotpads.com

Once you start a search for the area or say state you are looking in, it will display a map, as you zoom in on the map, it will start showing dots for places for sale. You can hover over the place, and it will give you the price and maybe bedrooms or size land. You can click on it, and it will give you the complete MLS listing.

I wish I would have found it before I found the place we're buying. It would have made looking for what we wanted a lot easier.

Kinda blows me away how much stuff in some areas are for sale.. Almost makes it look like everything is for sale...


----------



## I_don't_know (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank all of you. I had an auto accident and may have to sell my dream. Still debating.


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

Also Landwatch is a good website and Horseclicks


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I found my beautiful land ( that is now for sale ) through unitedcountry.com


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Check the real estate section on Craigslist and also the farm and ranch section.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Real Estate Agents can find properties not even listed, yet... Also those which are not in foreclosure, by soon to hit the lists....


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

simi-steading said:


> I found a really interesting site yesterday for searching for places in an area..
> 
> HotPads - Map Search for Real Estate, Apartments and Houses for Rent, Foreclosures and Homes for Sale
> 
> ...


Tried that site for my state (ME), and it only worked for the larger towns - nothing at all near me.


----------



## davidjeters (Nov 13, 2012)

You can try these sites.

LandsofAmerica.com - Land for Sale, Farms for Sale, Ranches for Sale, Acreage
LandAndFarm.com - Land for sale, Farms for sale, Rural Property for sale
Homes for Sale, Real Estate, Land, New Homes : HomesAndLand

Hope this helps!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Just a heads up... Want the best deal, get in on a property you can only snag when the price drops or right when it hits the market? Secure a good Realtor, who will spend the time. As an Agent, I searched 100s of listings, checked price reductions multiple times/day, and helped my Clients secure a house before a bidding war resulted! They got a screaming deal on the property. For those who aren't aware of it, Agents have access to the MLS, which all other Sites pool from. Very few pool in real time, so the quickest way to hear about new Listings and price reductions, is to work with a Realtor.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

lorichristie said:


> Just a heads up... Want the best deal, get in on a property you can only snag when the price drops or right when it hits the market? Secure a good Realtor, who will spend the time. As an Agent, I searched 100s of listings, checked price reductions multiple times/day, and helped my Clients secure a house before a bidding war resulted! They got a screaming deal on the property. For those who aren't aware of it, Agents have access to the MLS, which all other Sites pool from. Very few pool in real time, so the quickest way to hear about new Listings and price reductions, is to work with a Realtor.


 Amen, true words.


----------

